# m-drol and m14add



## diablomex (Dec 24, 2007)

you think its a good stack????????or what do you guys  suggest


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 24, 2007)

diablomex said:


> you think its a good stack????????or what do you guys  suggest




I hope it is not CEL M1-4ADD if so it may be total bunk


----------



## diablomex (Dec 24, 2007)

do you know that for a fact


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes it was tested to be nothing more than DHEA and CEL even had it sent to another lab and it tested out the same CEL admits it junk say it was a bad raws from China


----------



## diablomex (Dec 24, 2007)

then how can they get away with selling it


----------



## diablomex (Dec 24, 2007)

what about the mdrol


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 24, 2007)

m-drol is fine the 1,4add was sold before it was known it was DHEA  if you still have it contact them they were replacing them for another products but as of now no more 1,4add

Competitive Edge Labs - Giving Serious Atheletes The Competitive Edge.


----------



## diablomex (Dec 24, 2007)

i was asking if it was a good stack. i didnt say i had it already. i barely  ordered it. now i hope im not in  trouble with the people i ordered from, because i warned them and whos to say there stuff in stock right now was  bunk. good thing i basicilly took back what i said.i hope im still good  with them


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 24, 2007)

m-drol is fine the 1,4add was sold before it was known it was DHEA  if you still have it contact them they were replacing them for another products but as of now no more 1,4add

Competitive Edge Labs - Giving Serious Atheletes The Competitive Edge.


read this thread

The huge debates on M1,4add - Page 9 - DiscountAnabolics.com Forum


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Dec 29, 2007)

I would stack the p-plex and m-drol togther..However we still have the good batch on M1,4ADD we can give you the lot #..






www.sbmuscle.com/stack
WITH ''THE STACK'' USERS REPORT

* Promotes extreme muscle ???hardness???
* Increases lean muscle mass
* Increased Strength
* Increased endurance
* Little, or no water retention


*Example of a THE STACK cycle*:

..................P-plex....M-drol...Formadrol... Hi-Tech Liver-Rx

* Week 1...15-30mg...................................4 caps
* Week 2...30 mg........................................4 caps
* Week 3...30 mg.....10mg.........................4 caps
* Week 4...30 mg.....10-20mg...................4 caps
* Week 5....................10-20mg..................4 caps
* Week 6....................20mg........................4 caps
* Week 7.............................2 caps.............4 caps
* Week 8.............................2 caps.............4 caps
* Week 9.............................2 caps.............4 caps
* Week 10...........................2 caps.............4 caps



*P-PLEX*
17a-Methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol  15 mg.

*P-Plex* is a popular clone of several other popular products. Noticeable difference is that it contains 15 mg of active ingredient per capsule, making it 50% stronger per capsule than many competing products.


*M-DROL*
2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol 10 mg

*M-Drol* is diverse in its uses. It can be used when bulking or when wanting to gain lean muscle tissue and hold on to strength while trying to get leaner. Muscle gains from M-Drol are very dry and lean, so there is little to no water retention with this item. Users typically notice rapid gains in strength, muscle fullness, and size from M-Drol


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cool you still have some of the good batch m 1,4add that is awesome.

If you can let me know the batch#

I have a bottle of m-drol and also some h-drol will be running 1 or the other in a month or 2.

Checked you guys site out lots off products nice selection


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 29, 2007)

SBMUSCLE TEAM said:


> I would stack the p-plex and m-drol togther..However we still have the good batch on M1,4ADD we can give you the lot #..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree that this stack would produce some sick gains but i really would not want to stack 2 methyl's. I have read many logs on both of these both have gotten good reviews in term of gains but both also have report of side effects(some being major) have seen bloodwork results from m-drol alone and they were not pretty. IMO i would not stack the 2 would run them seperate maybe people with alot of cycle exp may be able to do it and also if you do this it may be better to bridge them. But if someone decides to do it make sure your *support supps* during cycle are good and for god sakes have a *real good* pct in hand before starting the cycle. Also get blood pressure checked often.


----------



## nni (Dec 29, 2007)

listen why stack anything with superdrol? most people got gyno because of that, just take superdrol alone as it is potent enough without having to add anything.


and yes, two harsh methyls together is dumb.


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Dec 29, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> Very cool you still have some of the good batch m 1,4add that is awesome.
> 
> If you can let me know the batch#
> 
> ...


yes the lot # 
 P4075
E0410


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Jan 3, 2008)

SBMUSCLE TEAM said:


> I would stack the p-plex and m-drol togther..However we still have the good batch on M1,4ADD we can give you the lot #..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry guys we found our M1,4ADD was bad batch too.. Sorry for the wrong information CEL told us that we had the good batch but it wasn't..


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 3, 2008)

SBMUSCLE TEAM said:


> Sorry guys we found our M1,4ADD was bad batch too.. Sorry for the wrong information CEL told us that we had the good batch but it wasn't..



Hey it is not your fault it happened to alot of us i hop CEL is going to make it right with you guys thanks for informing us


----------



## TFSUPPLEMENTS (Jan 7, 2008)

The white bottles are the bad batch of the m1 4add from CEL


----------



## foggia (Jan 13, 2008)

You should be pleased with m-drol by itself. Don't stack anything with it. Make sure your carb intake is HIGH and have a solid pct in place.


----------

